# réseau mac et ps3



## bensouze31 (21 Avril 2009)

Bonjour. Je souhaiterais créer un réseau entre mon macbook et ma ps3 par wifi pour pouvoir lire mes films sur ma ps3. J'ai télécharger PS3 media server mais je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? 
Merci


----------



## jmos (21 Avril 2009)

Normalement quand tu démarres PS3 media server, il doit voir la PS3.. 
Tu vas alors voir apparaître le media server sur ton écran de télé. Ensuite, il faut le chercher dans chacune des sections du menu crossbar de la PS3( images, films, musique..) pour avoir accès au contenu multimedia de ton mac ( la PS3 verra aussi les disques externes ). Attention, tu peux naviguer sur tout le disque du Mac dans tous les répertoires, mais tu ne pourras pas ouvrir de photos si tu es sur la section Films, par exemple. Il te faudra aller sur le menu images pour les ouvrir
Mais il faut que ton réseau Wifi soit activé ( ou sur une borne Airport ou sur ta box ou un routeur..) As tu vérifié que ta PS3 pouvait se connecter à Internet ? ( sur le Playstation store par exemple ?
Ton mac est-il connecté aussi ? As tu activé un  filtrage de Mac adresse sur ta box ou la borne Wifi
Donne nous plus de renseignements...


----------



## bensouze31 (21 Avril 2009)

Bin écoute ma ps3 est bien branché à ma neufbox par wifi tout comme mon mac avec airport extreme. Le logiciel ne détecte pas la ps3. Que faire?


----------



## jmos (21 Avril 2009)

Il faut plus de détails:
Quel est le modèle de ton Mac: il faut un Mac à processeur Intel Core2duo, ça ne marchera pas sur les processeurs PPC 
Il te faut Java version 6 au minimum ( récupérable gratuitement sur le site de Sun ). Normalement ce point là est OK sur un Mac récent , mais tu peux toujours vérifier (Menu Pomme, a propos de ce Mac, etc..)
Sur Mac, il n' y a normalement rien à faire, contrairement à Windows.
Eteins et rallumes ta PS3, lance ensuite PS3 Media server, au bout d'une vingtaine de secondes, tu as un message qui t'indiques qu'elle est détectée.


----------



## introid (6 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
je rebondis sur le sujet, etant donné que j'utilise medialink via le wifi cela marche plutot bien sauf pour les tres gros fichiers quand je souhaite avancer dans le film a un certain temps donne ou bien choisir une scene.
Je me demande si cela vient du wifi, alors je me demandais si en passant par un reseau filaire via ma neuf box cela pouvait le faire?
D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------

